# Hard to get jobs????



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

*Hey  So myself and my partner are moving to Dubai August 30th.

I had thought I had gotten a job ~ been emailing back and forth for weeks, had skype interviews, been asked if I could be there for the 24th to start training and then BAM! Turns out they gave it to someone else so I am back to the drawing board. 

I was sooo disappointed by this set back as you can imagine but am trying to stay positive.

I have a degree in counselling and also a lot of experience in child care so these are the two areas I will be focusing on trying to get a job in ~ I've heard it is easier to get a job in person??

What do you think? PLEASE someone tell me its all gona be ok!!! *


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I would agree that it's easier to land on a job when you are here. You can send CVs online and wait for a call and go on an interview in person.
I just got a job here in Dubai and here's what I had been through:
•I came here last May 28. Sent CVs to prospective employers (look at ads in Gulfnews dot com or dubbizle dot com). I also visited other job sites. If you PM me your email, I can give you a list of sites where you can look for a job. It's in excel and I can send it tomorrow as I don't have it here in my iPod.
•For a month, I had few interviews with no result (either very low offer or just a "no" from the interviewer). Then a call and interview later, I found a job in a nice company in Sheik Zayed. There was an exam and interview. So being in person means a lot in finding a job. That's my opinion.

What you would need to bring:
•Your qualifications (license or diploma or others) authenticated by your foreign affairs office and attested by the UAE Embassy in your country and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs here in Dubai. I think this is required if you will work here as a professional (as opposed to blue collar). I'm not really sure. I was required to show only one document (any document that will show my qualification as an accountant).


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

And when you do land on a job, you will be on employment VISA with the company. You will need to apply for an Emirates ID and undergo medical checkup before your company can apply for your residence VISA.

You should inquire with your PRO about the process of getting your Residence VISA, Emirates ID, Labor Card etc.

I am in the process of getting my Emirates ID and Residence VISA. I am hoping to get them on Sunday so that I can open a bank account where the company can transfer my salary. Otherwise, I my salary will be delayed for another month.


----------



## BestCrispAir (Aug 14, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> And when you do land on a job, you will be on employment VISA with the company. You will need to apply for an Emirates ID and undergo medical checkup before your company can apply for your residence VISA.
> 
> You should inquire with your PRO about the process of getting your Residence VISA, Emirates ID, Labor Card etc.
> 
> I am in the process of getting my Emirates ID and Residence VISA. I am hoping to get them on Sunday so that I can open a bank account where the company can transfer my salary. Otherwise, I my salary will be delayed for another month.


I read your post and I am interested in getting the information about where to look for jobs! Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> And when you do land on a job, you will be on employment VISA with the company. You will need to apply for an Emirates ID and undergo medical checkup before your company can apply for your residence VISA.
> 
> You should inquire with your PRO about the process of getting your Residence VISA, Emirates ID, Labor Card etc.
> 
> I am in the process of getting my Emirates ID and Residence VISA. I am hoping to get them on Sunday so that I can open a bank account where the company can transfer my salary. Otherwise, I my salary will be delayed for another month.



hey i dont know how to pm will u pm me and i will reply? thanks very much for the reply


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

*just walk in..*

Im going to Dubai for a month for job hunting too. Would it be effective to just walk in to the companys head office and hand in my resume? Beside of using the usual job sites...


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't attach an xlsx file here.
I will transfer the list in doc file once I get an access to a laptop.
I am currently using a desktop with Microsoft Office 2003. I cant open the excel file.
:confused2:

I do have the list in my email. So if you want a list, I can just forward it to you.
I am really glad to help out. Just PM me your email address.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

My husband is in the same boat, I am taking an internal move with my UK company but hes trying to job hunt from the UK
They seem to ignore u till you are present in Dubai
Can I ask what industries are you guys searching
My husband is keen to land an investment banking role


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Whiteunicorn said:


> Im going to Dubai for a month for job hunting too. Would it be effective to just walk in to the companys head office and hand in my resume? Beside of using the usual job sites...


I think it would be better to send CVs to the offices here in Dubai. Some employers might have vacancies that are not posted in Job Sites.

Disadvantages:
Costly
Energy-consuming
You can't just enter any building for job hunting
It is illegal to hunt for job with Tourist/Visit VISA so there's a risk of getting caught (just don't show your CV to the police and you will be ok)

A police approached me before and I just shown my VISA Copy and Passport Copy [evidence that I am a tourist that is just walking around Dubai]. Hahahaha..
I was from an interview and my CV is in my folder. Lucky he did not see my CV. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

*yes, its difficult*



peter.abing said:


> I think it would be better to send CVs to the offices here in Dubai. Some employers might have vacancies that are not posted in Job Sites.
> 
> Disadvantages:
> Costly
> ...


Dear Peter,

Thanks for your honest reply, actually i think ive done all the rounds with job portals like gulftalent or bayt and dubbizzle, jumeirah job and so on...

So ive devided to jump on that plane and now im trying to find out the next step...thats how a desperate idea like walking-in comes up.

Its like rubbing a freakin Jinns lamp that doesnt seem to work..

Btw im arriving in 12 days...scarry

Xx


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

kershawleonard.net
clarendonparker.com
charterhouseme.ae
bayt.com
http://jobs.theemiratesnetwork.com/
gulftalent.com
focusdirect.net
monstergulf.com
efinancialcareers-gulf.com
iqselection.com
mindfieldresources.com
appleselection.com
hays.ae
naukrigulf.com
http://www.michaelpage.ae/
http://www.dubaicityinfo.com/Jobs/
www.staffinuae.com
gulfnews.com
Dubizzle.com

These are the sites that I know. I hope this helps.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Hey Everyone
Im in the same boat too - Hubby has a job but i dont - we keep thinking shall we go - shall we stay! I work in Human Resources and my understanding is that there are lots of jobs available. I hope so because finding jobs from the UK is so hard. We will be living in the marina - we have no kids and looking forward to meeting new people soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

its illegal to job hunt?? oh  

I will be looking in the childcare areas and schools... 

I didn't find sites like bayt helpful at all?? Is there any point going to a recruitment company there?


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> its illegal to job hunt?? oh
> 
> I will be looking in the childcare areas and schools...
> 
> I didn't find sites like bayt helpful at all?? Is there any point going to a recruitment company there?


Just go... They want you there to meet you in person & you are considered more if you are in the country. I'm in the same boat. I'm at home in the uk applying from home but I'm looking to leave here very soon & just go to every agency there is. Good luck  Just do it!!


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Illegal*

Guys
Are you sure its illegal
This has confused the hell out of me!
Its illegal to visit there and meet recruitment agents and give your CV then?

My husband will be doing exactly that until his dependent's visa comes through.

Are you sure its illegal

Most people on here seem to try and apply remotely to no avail and then bite the bullet and go there to live on a tourist visa, doing visa runs and look for work locally

Are all these people doing something illegal then?

Like how do you get a job to get a visa without a visa?

Sorry if I am being thick

Moderators, have you come across this?


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

rosy83 said:


> Guys
> Are you sure its illegal
> This has confused the hell out of me!
> Its illegal to visit there and meet recruitment agents and give your CV then?
> ...


It's illegal to work on a visit visa, but until you actually sign a contract all you are doing is talking to someone!!! 

If it was actually illegal how would any of the companies manage to interview prospective employees??


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

*nnuts*



suzimack said:


> It's illegal to work on a visit visa, but until you actually sign a contract all you are doing is talking to someone!!!
> 
> If it was actually illegal how would any of the companies manage to interview prospective employees??


Hunting for jobs, even walk around with your CV considered illegal is nuts..Police stopping you without legitimate reason -suspicously walking in suit with your cv?- nnuts..

Ahh, the beauty of it..

Anyway,im going to try all the agencies, hand in my resume, but wont walk in to offices 

Geez,11 days to go..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would guess they approached as they are rounding up illegals right now. You can be in the country looking for a job as long as you have a valid visa. There are many many many people though, that are here with expired visa. Those are the people that are being targetered currently to be checked, and then also, the cops are watching a bit more as ramadan is a period when some not so great people bring in individuals to beg for them....


----------



## Whiteunicorn (Aug 14, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would guess they approached as they are rounding up illegals right now. You can be in the country looking for a job as long as you have a valid visa. There are many many many people though, that are here with expired visa. Those are the people that are being targetered currently to be checked, and then also, the cops are watching a bit more as ramadan is a period when some not so great people bring in individuals to beg for them....


We all can understand that they are trying to crack down on illegals..But stopping decent people and demanding their visas? Should i carry around my evisa paper wherever i go? And hide my CVs?

Considering to get an abaya.

Awful,people being forced to beg...


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

*valid visa*

Define valid visa

is there a special visa for job seekers?

anyone looking for a job will be walking around with CVs and into recruitment agency offices with just their tourist stamp on their passport


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

One that has not expired, meaning valid.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Whiteunicorn said:


> Hunting for jobs, even walk around with your CV considered illegal is nuts..Police stopping you without legitimate reason -suspicously walking in suit with your cv?- nnuts..
> 
> Ahh, the beauty of it..
> 
> ...



My view on UAE and working/doing business there is that it is strictly to make money. I don't believe it is wise to expect the kind of respect for civil liberties you would in western (and eastern) societies. And certainly not for non-Emirates.
There is also likely (I've haven't been there yet) to be discriminatory practices like stopping people who look certain way. A Caucasian with a suit and a tie vs SE. Asian with a polo shirt and pants.

Having wrote that, I'm now starting to wonder if it is morally acceptable to be part of it.


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for causing confusion. I have no solid basis for saying that it's illegal to look for a job on a tourist visa. It's what I heard from other people. And I also signed on a piece of paper when I left my country that I will not be in Dubai to look for a job.
I may be wrong. Apologies.

Just bring a copy of your valid VISA (one that is not yet expired) and your passport copy for identification. You will be fine.


----------



## Gman_6 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone.. I'm currently looking for a job in Dubai. I'm a CPA with 4 1/2 yr working experience in IBM here in the Philippines. Do you know how much salary should I accept for an Accountant position in Dubai? Let's say accommodation and transportation is shouldered by the company. Thanks in advance!


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

peter.abing said:


> It is illegal to hunt for job with Tourist/Visit VISA so there's a risk of getting caught (just don't show your CV to the police and you will be ok)
> 
> A police approached me before and I just shown my VISA Copy and Passport Copy [evidence that I am a tourist that is just walking around Dubai]. Hahahaha..
> I was from an interview and my CV is in my folder. Lucky he did not see my CV.
> ...


wow. i am glad you stopped with 37 posts. the kind of information you are giving out.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Whiteunicorn said:


> We all can understand that they are trying to crack down on illegals..But stopping decent people and demanding their visas? Should i carry around my evisa paper wherever i go? And hide my CVs?
> 
> Considering to get an abaya.
> 
> Awful,people being forced to beg...


Shouldn't be an issue. if you are a visitor your visa is stamped in your passport. It is a requirement in the UAE to have proof of identity with you. If you're a resident your residents visa once again is stamped in your passport and you should have applied for your Emirates ID. Just carry the card. Once again no issue.

You cannot start work until you have a valid work visa.

If you're here illegally....................:fingerscrossed:


----------

